# Presque Isle



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

We are headed to Presque Isle Thursday-Monday. Any reports on ice and fishing? Been to Fisherie.com not a lot on it.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Have you checked Iceshanty.com? They have some up to date reports there some days.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Chaunc, but yeah been there not much on there either.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

find a bait shop on line..and call...I do it all the time when i head up to cleveland for perch...I just call shine's The hard part will be finding one open??


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

R.A.C bait shop before presque isle state park. Always gave me honest reports 814 838 2850


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a week off in February and I'm planning to spend a few days up there. I will post when in a week or so.


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

Headed there myself on the 19th an 20th. If you need in inexpensive place to spend the night there's a small mom and pop place called the El Patio. Only 5 minutes to the ice. Its not the hilton but has hot shower, bed, tv, microwave. Only 49.oo a night for a room with two double beds. Not bad split two ways.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

crappie,we have stayed there numerous times but getting reports that they have bedbugs this year. Don't know if its true but don't want to risk it. Hate to say that, always had a good time there.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

CHOPIQ said:


> crappie,we have stayed there numerous times but getting reports that they have bedbugs this year. Don't know if its true but don't want to risk it. Hate to say that, always had a good time there.



I stayed there again about 6 weeks ago and had no problems. Sure isn't the greatest place but I've never had a problem there in the 6 or 7 years I've been staying there.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I have heard so many so-so reports on the Patio. . . 
The Presque Isle Inn right down the street was always tidy and about $10 more.


----------



## walleye-wisperer (Jun 26, 2008)

What kind of fish do you usually catch there?I've never been and wondering.Do you mostly just fish the bay or the small bodies of water on the island?

Thanks Shawn


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

mostly panfish. Bluegill,crappie, and perch. Occasionally a bass or steelhead. I've caught them all there. I have fish the main bay and Misery bay doing well at both. Sometimes one is better than the other. The nice schools of perch tend to hang out in the deeper part of the main bay


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

we catch gills,seeds,crappies,perch, a few lrg mouth sometimes & the rare pike or trout & smelt. Just depends on where/when .I like the 2nd & 3rd parking lots when you 1st drive into the park ,Misery bay & onthe city side the convention center area.[ perchyest area ] Buddie caught a lake trout round CC. On the park side - where the most cars are parked was/is the "hot spot" .Great place to use a camera !


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Got a bucket full...literally a bucketfull, of monster bluegill Sunday


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Leaving tonight for 3 full days of fishing Presque. I'll let every one know how we did. Bad Luck, were you on the bay or Misery?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

5 of us made the trip from Ohio to fish Presque and all I can say complete waste of time. We fished Friday afternoon in front of convention center. In about 5 hours we ended up with 6 small perch. We had a camera and saw perch but not a lot of takers. And as stated by someone else, thousands of small shad. They were so thick made using the vex useless. Marked fish at all levels but the camera showed they were shad. Tried to fish the second and first parking lots and ice was 2" of white ice so didn't even try to fish it. In three days didn't see a person fishing it. Saturday had 35 mph winds so we didn't even try to fish. We did fish Misery Bay Friday morning but the camera did not show any gills or crappies. Again nothing but shad. Only saw a small gill caught in about 4 hours.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

I use to always go to presque isle until I found chautuaqua lake. It's only 30 mins further, the fishing is better, license is cheaper, and your allowed machines on the ice. We just went up over the weekend and got tons of perch, enormous bluegills, and a few crappie. Something for you guys to consider


----------

